# Optimizing the Newer SOG Pentagon Sheath



## Phil Elmore (Mar 10, 2006)

When I first obtained a SOG Pentagon, I loved the knife -- and I detested the  factory sheath, which was an attempt to be too many things at once and did none of them well.  This was not a problem, as I had Bob Humelbaugh at Survival Sheath make a new sheath for me:






I forgot about the whole matter (there are always other products to review) until, recently, a friend of mine ordered a new Pentagon through my online store.  When it came in and I checked it before dropping it off with him, I was surprised to discover the sheath was very different.

Gone was the giant boot-belt sheath from before.  In its place was a minimalist Kydex/Concealex-type model that was as slim as possible.  It still had a belt attachment that I didn't like, but it was simply screwed on with Blade-Tech hardware.  I promptly removed it.











Recently I went to Blade-Tech.com and ordered several Tek-Loks and clips with extra hardware, as you never know when these will optimize an otherwise unworkable Kydex or Concealex Sheath.  (Such was the case with my CRKT Hissatsu -- I didn't like the belt flange attachment it shipped with, but when I replaced this with a tek-lok, the whole thing begcame a good carry package.)

I chose, for my Pentagon, one of the clips.  This is a plastic flange with Tek-Lok hardware mounting holes that can be affixed to anything a Tek-Lok would fit.  It transformed my SOG's sheath into a handy inside-the-waistband model.
















I'm extremely pleased with the new setup and will be again carrying my Pentagon.


----------

